# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Файрволлы и ZoneAlarm - Советы и Руководство

## SDA

Предупреждение. Все, что находится на этой странице далее - вольный перевод с английского материалов, расположенных вот тут: http://www.markusjansson.net/eza.html (трафик внешний). Все приведенные на этой странице линки внешние (сайты, как правило, на английском языке)
http://kostigoff.comtv.ru/fw/fw_za_tiny_howto.htm

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## TANUKI

Старая, но проверенная временем статья  :Smiley:  Жаль, что автор не рассказал, как сделать так, что бы ЗА не стучал на своего хозяина  :Wink:  Впрочем, об этом уже рассказали на этом сайте  :Smiley:

----------

